# Crgw planning and waiting list



## Lucylockett69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys Im looking for some advice regarding my Icsi planning appointment which is in two weeks time
Im very lucky to have a two year old daughter born from my first ivf in bristol  but im nervous about my second go because ive had such good luck so far im scared it wont happpen this time. Can anyone tell me if i need an AHM test before i get going ? And does anyone know what the waiting list at the moment ? I dont want to go there and be told i need loads more tests.

Also does anyone know how much they carch to freeze emmbies?

Thanks in advance.

Lucy


----------



## bumbling (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Lucy, 

We didn't have much of a wait. I think our first appointment was in June this year and we started cycling in August - could have started in July if my previous clinic had sent through our file sooner.

CRGW did ask to see my AMH results (which I'd had done elsewhere), so yes, you may need to have that. I didn't have any other tests (but they had my file of previous tests). You will need HIV etc done if you don't have recent tests - maybe call reception to check. I'm afraid I can't remember how much it is to freeze an embryo, sorry.

Best of luck - it's a great clinic!

Bumbling


----------



## Lucylockett69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help  I had my appointment today your right it is a lovely clinic.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lucylockett69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help  I had my appointment today your right it is a lovely clinic.

Thanks again.


----------



## bumbling (Jun 21, 2012)

My pleasure - best of luck! x


----------

